# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Embalses y generacion de energía hidroeléctrica

## crrs

Hola, saludos a todos. Soy nuevo por aquí.

Me gustaría saber si en todos o al menos en la mayoría de los embalses que hay en España tienen centrales hidroeléctricas.

Lo pregunto mas que nada por la situación actual en la que estan descargando gran cantidad de agua en algunos embalses en Andalucía. Aunque es una necesidad, si al menos generan electricidad, no es del todo malo.

Gracias

----------

